# Kitchen Theme



## Elza (Jun 21, 2004)

Does anyone have any good ideas on a theme for the kitchen...People always migrate to the kitchen at my parties and it's the one room I am always at a loss on what to do with. I usually just cover walls, counters and cabinets with black plastic, turning it into one big dark whole.

Thanks for any ideas
Elza ~ where dark never sleeps


----------



## CreepyKitty (Jul 19, 2004)

Hrmm do you have a particular theme to your party? I have decided to make mine into the Mad Hatter's room for my Halloween party putting up Hatter symbols and what-not having to do with the game. Other than that my normal decorations for it are gonna be sort of like a Witch's Kitchen.. Not that it isn't already but I have gotten a few cool witchy decorations to put in there.


----------



## llondra (Sep 29, 2004)

I'm with CreepyKitty - if you have a theme, maybe try and think along those lines first. If you don't have a particular theme:

* Bone Processing Unit (pots with water and bones on the stove for boiling the bones, sink filled with suds and bones for cleaning the bones, rags next to a polisher and bones for polishing the bones, etc.)
* Along the lines of a Witch's Kitchen - maybe pick a particular witch, like the witch from Hansel and Gretel.
* Countess Bathory's Kitchen. Ugh!
* Hannibal Lecter's Kitchen. Double-ugh!!


----------



## FontGeek (May 7, 2005)

Mad scientist's Laboratory, bubbling brews, interesting things under glass, flasks of colored liquid (drinkable), if it is an adult party, put the bar/serving area there with Igor serving.
If you want to do heavier decorating, you can do the same thing with a witch's/warlock's/wizard's lab or kitchen. The scientist angle is easier to pull off because it is as modern as you want it to be, and you can add all the fun modern stuff you want, plasma balls, lasers, etc. You can also post all kinds of signs warning about a mad scientist at work, use all the hazardous symbols and references you want.

You could also do a potion shop ala Harry Potter genre. Make an "Ancient" recipe book (parchment paper, and some fun typefaces will do wonders).

A lot of it comes down to the same thing CreepyKitty asked, What's the theme, also, what is the age group(s) of the guests, and what kind of atmosphere or ambience do you want. Don't make something that will gross people out, there's no point in making food if you are going to scare people away from eating it.

FontGeek


----------



## Skulkin (Jul 27, 2005)

My kitchen is a morgue complete with drawers and blue feet with custom toe tags. The fridge is a Cryrogenic Chamber, with a screaming guys frozen face popping through. There's also an autopsy/amputation table. Dead mice in the pots and pans hanging from the pot rack, **** roaches on the walls and ceilings. We used to serve the food in there (we always asked our guests if they would mind eating in the morgue) but there was a logistics problem so we've since moved the food to the garage. It's better, because the Hazardous Waste Barrels, among other things, are in the garage. Skulkin


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

my kitch is smaller but I have it decorated w/ bats/mice and a witches small fogger and wall hangings. I put fake menus up such as RIP Pizza w/ bonemeal crust or poached piranha...you get the idea.


----------



## Trinidee (Sep 28, 2004)

My kitchen is a fotune teller room.
I have pictures of it in my Photo bucket.We are going to have a card reader and a palm reader along with playing with the Ouija board and doing a little EVP.(Recording spirits from beyond) only for those that want to participate.To check out the picture go to my photo bucket and they are under Castle Sharp.


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

Trinidee said:


> My kitchen is a fotune teller room.
> I have pictures of it in my Photo bucket.We are going to have a card reader and a palm reader along with playing with the Ouija board and doing a little EVP.(Recording spirits from beyond) only for those that want to participate.To check out the picture go to my photo bucket and they are under Castle Sharp.


I'm glad you brought that up cause I was planning on posting to you after looking at your pics. When I was looking at your pics, I saw a couple titled 'kitchen' and was wondering how you hide the appliances and cabinets lol
I'd like to do more with our kitchen for the party but with the cabinets and glass cabinet doors and appliances, I wouldn't know where to begin.

If you look at the last 3 pictures in this album it will give you an idea what our kitchen looks like

http://albums.photo.epson.com/j/AlbumIndex?u=4304487&a=31753746&sp=25

Aside from hanging body parts where the pans are hanging, adding old ripped curtains at the window and using black or halloween table cothes to cover the table and counters, I can't really think of anything else. The puking baby will be sitting on the counter by the sink.

Any ideas are greatly appreciated!

MsM


----------



## douglass (Oct 6, 2005)

I bought an old blender, stuck a bloody hand in it, and sprayed blood all around. Then i made boody guts to put on the counter and topped it off with eyeballs, flys, cockroaches, etc.

I plan on putting a head in a pot on the stove as well.


----------



## drmort (Sep 30, 2004)

Im assuming you all don't actually cook during your parties!


----------



## MsMeeple (Aug 21, 2004)

drmort said:


> Im assuming you all don't actually cook during your parties!


I only cook up a few guests....the ones without costumes muhahaha

MsM


----------

